# 7 0 0 0??? VenusEnvy non stop!!! :D



## Mei

*Wow, 7 0 0 0 yay's for each comment you posted, girl!! *
*Thank you so much for helping me in many ways... you have a lot of pacience!!! *

*Tu espanol ha mejorado muuuucho, keep it up, baby! *

*S & H *​
Mei


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well VenusEnvy, Although you and me haven’t had too much contact between each other, Let me tell you , that I always see the way you help to other people and that you are always willing to do it, it’s really good to see people as you in this forum.
 
Sigue así y eres un ejemplo a seguir espero algún día yo maneje el Inglés como tú manejas el Español .


----------



## Fernita

*VenusssssssssssssssssssssEnvyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*

*I can´t believe it!!!!!!!  You really are non stop helping forera!!*
*Thanks for your help and let me tell you that it´s very interesting *
*reading all your posts.*

*7000 congratulations and hugs!!!!*

*Fernita *  ​


----------



## Whodunit

**
*My*
*most*
*heartfelt*
*congratulations*
*on your 7th postiversairy.*
*Please stay around at least** for*
*   another 7000 posts here.   *​


----------



## Fernando

There is one post I disliked the most. But I can not find it among the 6,999 excellent ones. 

Thank you for your posts.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Congratulations VenusEnvy!!! Wow 7000 is a lot  
Thanks for your posts and I hope to see mooore


----------



## Arenita

7000 posts!!! That's amazing.  Thank you for helping us!!!! =Þ


----------



## Honeypum

Congratulations!

Hope you never stop posting here!

Reading you is always a pleasure!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡¡Venusita!!!, como dice el poeta:
"...........................................
Caminante, son tus huellas 
el camino y nada más; 
caminante, no hay camino, 
se hace camino al andar......."

*¡¡7.000 huellas en este camino!!.....Y parece que dieron sus frutos porque ya no apareces tan seguido por el foro de español* .

*¡FELICITACIONES, DIOSA!  *


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena!

Pura envidia te tenemos por tantos mensajes,  pero no me extraña que hayas escrito tanto con una vida tan larga: Antes, Afrodita, Freia, Hator, Istar,... (y tantas otras de las que no me acuerdo ahora mismo).


----------



## Outsider

"Do you not see how mighty is the goddess Aphrodite? She sows and gives that love from which all we upon this earth are born." [Nurse of Phaedra. Euripides, _Hippolytus_ 450]​_Congratulations, Venus._
​


----------



## Cecilio

FELICIDADES VENUS!!!​ 
Por tus ya más de 7000 posts, y muchas gracias por tu gran amabilidad.


----------



## jester.

_ Felicitaciones por tu séptima piedra miliar. _​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades en tus 7000 aportes!  ¡Muchas gracias por todas las veces que me has ayudado!
Un saludo lleno de afecto
Soledad


----------



## geve

Congratulations Venus! 
7.000 posts? Well-deserved vacations are just a copy&paste away: worth1000.com/entries/135000/135182PUXt_w.jpg


----------



## fenixpollo

Sin importar lo mucho o lo poco que nos visites, eres y siempre serás una de las grandes luces del foro.

_*Thanks, Venus! *_


----------



## ElCamaron

¿7.000? ... qué pesada pasada !!!  

1 muak, 2 muak, 3 muak, 4 muak, 5 muak, ..., 6.995 muak, 6.996 muak, 6.997 muak, 6.998 muak, 6.999 muak y ... *requeteMUAK* !!!

Gracias por tus consejos, dedicación, simpatía y, sobre todo ..., tu buen humor!

Your grade: *super*-*A*


No cambies nunca, Venus (... excepto de curso ... !!)


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Gracias a todos mis amigos que me han dado felicidades y los cumplidos en este hilo. Ustedes me hacen sentir tan .... tan .... querida!  

¡A cambio, un abrazo super fuerte y requetemuak para todos! *


----------



## ILT

¡Venus! Eres una muestra de que cuando se quiere, se puede  Felicidades en este postiversario y sigue adelante, que tu aprendizaje del idioma es un ejemplo para muchos


----------



## Eugin

*And you did it again, girl!!!   You have honoured us with 1.000 more posts sharing your knowledge, good humour and willing to keep on learning!!!  *

*There are very few people that I know of who are so eager to learn and to help at the same time as you are....Soooo...*
*Keep on being the "VenusEnvy" that we all love and care about!!   *


*All the best for you, amiguita mía!!!   **Para ti** *


----------



## elroy

Congratulations, Venus.

You are a great example to all of us of persistence, enthusiasm, and open-mindedness in the process of language learning.

Thanks for sticking around for so long.  You are truly a WRF veteran.


----------



## América

*FELICIDADES Y MUCHAS GRACIAS*


----------



## salvador_1_99

Hey mas vale tarde que nunca, este post es solo para agradecerte las veces que me has ayudado, la calidad de tus post son cada vez mejores, no dejas espacio para mejorar los hilos por que la mayoria de las veces  no hay nada que mejorar.
Hey y también felicitarte  por tu caracter  y buen humor.


----------



## lauranazario

7000 already?
Way to go, girl!

I guess this may be the secret of one of our very esteemed and  _regular_ foreras. 

Caribbean hugs,
LN

(Sorry, but I just couldn't resist the play between the words and the product)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Nic!!!!
Es satisfactorio contar contigo por aquí, siempre dispuesta a ayudar y con preguntas siempre interesantes para ponerme a pensar.
Gracias por los primeros siete mil post   
Saludos


----------

